# wpa_supplicant and ath5k:  Authentication timed out.

## danthehat

Hi guys, another wireless problem here.  Any input would be appreciated, and don't hold back on the RTFM!

Alright, so I have an Asus eeepc 701 with an Atheros AR5006EG PCI-E wireless card.  I got the ath5k driver working with open wireless access, so I know this card works and my configuration is sound.  My next task was WPA.  I installed and configured wpa_supplicant using the following config file:

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wireless

ap_scan=2

network={

ssid="hatnet-air"

scan_ssid=1

proto=WPA

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

pairwise=TKIP

group=TKIP

psk="somethinglongandcomplicated"

}

```

I went over my AP configuration with a fine-toothed comb.  It is using WPA-PSK (not WPA2-PSK) with TKIP encryption.  I get the following error from wpa_cli while trying to associate:

```

<2>Trying to associate with SSID 'hatnet-air'

<2>Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

```

Now, if I don't do ifconfig wlan0 up before starting wpa_supplicant up, I get errors in dmesg like this:

```

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

```

But other than that, dmesg is spotless, so I know it isn't crazy atheros HAL failures or ath5k crashing on me.  So now I'm stumped.  I've tried several configuration alternatives, including just setting up the network in wpa_cli, but no joy.  wpa_supplicant seems pleased to just loop through the authentication procedure, failing continually.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

D

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can your reboot your box and post this plz :

```

# emerge --info

# lspci -v

# lsmod

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# cd /etc/init.d/ && ls -la

# ifconfig wlan0 up

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# iwlist scan

```

With that, we will be able to find what is going on with your Wifi  :Razz: 

----------

## danthehat

```

legion ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r7-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_M_processor_900MHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 20 Jan 2009 15:10:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/arcon"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.0.140/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv isdnlog midi minimal mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

legion ~ # lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d9

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d9

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at f7f00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

        I/O ports at ec00 [size=8]

        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at f7ec0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d9

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Memory at f7f80000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: fbf00000-fbffffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: f8000000-fbefffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f0000000-00000000f6ffffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

        I/O ports at e400 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        I/O ports at e480 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at e800 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        I/O ports at e880 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

        Memory at f7ebbc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d4) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=32

        Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 04)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 80 [Master])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

        I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

        I/O ports at ffa0 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 19

        I/O ports at 0400 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Device 1a3b:1026

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        Memory at fbef0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [60] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [90] MSI-X: Enable- Mask- TabSize=1

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>

        Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel <?>

        Kernel driver in use: ath5k_pci

        Kernel modules: ath_pci, ath5k

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L2 100 Mbit Ethernet Adapter (rev a0)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8233

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 220

        Memory at fbfc0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

        Expansion ROM at fbfa0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [48] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable+

        Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [6c] Vital Product Data <?>

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>

        Kernel driver in use: atl2

        Kernel modules: atl2

legion ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

asus_acpi               5536  0

ath_pci                68896  0

wlan                  141680  1 ath_pci

ath_hal               187984  1 ath_pci

ath5k                  89344  0

atl2                   19864  0

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nonis"

total 147

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   928 Jan 20 16:29 .

drwxr-xr-x 33 root root  2504 Jan 21 04:15 ..

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3661 Jan 21 02:11 bootmisc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1188 Jan 21 02:11 checkfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3226 Jan 21 02:11 checkroot

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3054 Jan 21 02:11 clock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1429 Jan 21 02:11 consolefont

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1729 Jan 21 02:06 crypto-loop

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    21 Jan 21 02:11 depscan.sh -> ../../sbin/depscan.sh

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Jan 21 02:11 functions.sh -> ../../sbin/functions.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   741 Jan 21 03:05 git-daemon

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   951 Jan 20 21:11 gpm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5606 Jan 21 02:11 halt.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   433 Jan 21 02:11 hostname

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1874 Jan 21 02:11 keymaps

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   620 Jan 21 02:11 local

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2088 Jan 21 02:11 localmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2947 Jan 21 02:12 modules

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Jan 21 02:11 net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 30696 Jan 21 02:11 net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3311 Jan 21 02:11 netmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1566 Jan 21 01:27 nscd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   670 Jan 21 02:11 numlock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   569 Jun 15  2008 pydoc-2.4

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   666 Jan 21 02:39 pydoc-2.5

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   304 Jan 20 19:14 reboot.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   276 Jan 21 02:11 rmnologin

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   558 Jan 20 22:13 rsyncd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Jan 21 02:11 runscript.sh -> ../../sbin/runscript.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   385 Jan 20 19:14 shutdown.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2114 Jan 21 03:50 sshd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   817 Jan 21 03:25 svnserve

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   508 Jan 20 19:18 udev-postmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   942 Jan 21 02:11 urandom

legion init.d # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:8c:d4:e6:21

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:2

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Memory:fbfc0000-fc000000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:48 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:48 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:3168 (3.0 KiB)  TX bytes:3168 (3.0 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:af:78:96:35

          inet addr:192.168.0.167  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::215:afff:fe78:9635/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:225 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:209 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:21842 (21.3 KiB)  TX bytes:58177 (56.8 KiB)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-15-AF-78-96-35-77-6C-00-00-00-00-00-00-00        -00

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

legion init.d # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"hatnet-air"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:13:46:6F:D8:DB

          Bit Rate=24 Mb/s   Tx-Power=27 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=48/100  Signal level:-67 dBm  Noise level=-98 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

legion init.d # iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:13:46:6F:D8:DB

                    ESSID:"hatnet-air"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=31/100  Signal level:-77 dBm  Noise level=-97 dBm

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=000000001b6d4388

                    Extra: Last beacon: 823ms ago

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:1C:DF:EC:C0:81

                    ESSID:"Belkin_N_Wireless_ECC081"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=21/100  Signal level:-86 dBm  Noise level=-100 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1AEC0117FFFF0000000000000000000000000000000C0000000000

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=000000a7f4fda578

                    Extra: Last beacon: 551ms ago

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:18:D1:22:19:B1

                    ESSID:"Hicks Family"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=4/100  Signal level:-94 dBm  Noise level=-97 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 22 Mb/s

                              6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=0000000036513a2b

                    Extra: Last beacon: 105ms ago

```

That's...   A lot of info.

Thanks!

----------

## szczerb

I think that I just had a simmilar problem:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5410790.html

(though with a different card and using NetworkManager but if I'm right then it doesn't matter)

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, first I would like to know what software do you use, network manager or something else ?

```

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Jan 21 02:11 net.eth0 -> net.lo 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 30696 Jan 21 02:11 net.lo 

```

If you want to use the manual way just to get your Wifi working, then you need to run this :

```

# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -sfn net.lo net.wlan0

```

After that, your /etc/conf.d/net should be like this :

```

dns_domain_lo="homenetwork"

config_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0="-N"

#WPA_SUPPLICANT

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

----------

## d2_racing

After doing this, can you reboot your box and post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

Wait 30 secs 

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# wpa_cli status

# ping -c 3 www.google.com

```

----------

## d2_racing

By the way, I would like to know what you do with your box :

```

CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu" 

CFLAGS="-Os -mtune=i686 -pipe" 

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu" 

```

Does this box is use to produce some LiveCD or something ?

----------

## d2_racing

Also, right now does your router is using the WPA encryption ?

```

Cell 01 - Address: 00:13:46:6F:D8:DB 

                    ESSID:"hatnet-air" 

                    Mode:Master 

                    Channel:1 

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1) 

                    Quality=31/100  Signal level:-77 dBm  Noise level=-97 dBm 

                    Encryption key:off 

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s 

                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s 

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s 

                    Extra:tsf=000000001b6d4388 

                    Extra: Last beacon: 823ms ago 

```

Because for what I see, it doesn't.

----------

## danthehat

 *Quote:*   

> Hi, first I would like to know what software do you use, network manager or something else ?

 

Well, the idea here is to make as minimal a Gentoo installation as possible.  I had intended to complete the configuration of all the network related stuff after I got everything tested and working.  So right now, I'm using ifconfig and iwconfig and dhcpcd to manage my networking   :Razz:   As such, I've done very very little work on /etc/conf.d/net

Right now, I have my router configured for open access (no wep, no wpa) to make it easier to do the installation on the laptop.  I decided to get the window manager and shiny bits done while we figured out the WPA problem.

That said, in order to get wireless working, I start the machine up and enter the following commands:

```

ifconfig wlan0 up

iwconfig wlan0 essid "hatnet-air"

dhcpcd wlan0

```

So I know my wireless adapter works and associates.  I am almost positive that wpa_supplicant, or my ignorance of it, is the problem.

In order to invoke wpa_supplicant, I use the following command (lacking complete configuration files):

```

wpa_supplicant -d -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -iwlan0 -Dwext

```

From there, I can use wpa_cli to mess with the configuration (since I have yet to write a wpa_supplicant.conf that works).

That all said, I thank you for your help and commend you on your perceptiveness and diligence.

D

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, for your /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf :

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=0

#update_config=1

network={

    ssid="hatnet-air"

    key_mgmt=NONE

}

```

With that, you will be able to connect to your unencrypted AP.

For that, just run this :

```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

# iwconfig

# ifconfig -a

# wpa_cli status

```

----------

